# Why Mavericks' 50th win of season was not much to celebrate



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The Mavericks should have been ecstatic about turning the big five-oh Thursday night — just as they have for the last 11 seasons.
> 
> But it was hard to feel good about what they did on this night.
> 
> ...


http://www.dallasnews.com/sports/dallas-mavericks/headlines/20110324-why-mavericks_50th-win-of-season-was-not-much-to-celebrate.ece


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Of course I'd like to see the Mavericks run away w/ the win in that game, but Anthony Randolph played well in Love's absence and had a similar game against OKC, in a loss by a similar amount.


----------

